

Ask HN: Any advice for a lead developer starting a new development team? - evoltix

Since I recently got promoted to lead developer at the company I work for, I have been given the opportunity to hire two new developers. Since this is my first time being in a leadership role, I am looking for any tips and advice that you guys might have. My goal is to keep the development team happy and make sure shit gets done. I'm totally open to exploring new development methodologies as well. As it stands the development team will only consist of three people (including myself).<p>Preparations I have made so far:
Our equipment is rather outdated (5+ years old) so I have decided to get dual 24" monitors along with a new workstation for each developer. The fridge has been fully stocked with soda, beer, water, and food. I have pondered about making one of our empty rooms a break/rec room where people can chill and play games in order decompress.
======
djb_hackernews
Random thoughts:

* Lay out a simple code quality wiki if you don't already have one

* Have quick one on ones every other week or so

* Let them pick their hardware as freely as possible.

* Allow them to modify the lighting in the workspace as freely as possible

* Set a standard for communication, this will be important as the team grows

* Keep in mind people really want Autonomy, Mastery and Purpose

* Give credit and praise freely

~~~
evoltix
Could you elaborate on letting them pick their own hardware?

~~~
djb_hackernews
Take it how ever far you feel comfortable. Ultimately you are in control, so
maybe you say only macs or only IBMs or whatever. Or you say heres 10k, buy
what you need as long as you can deliver code, or maybe you only use MBPs with
Lion but they can at least pick their display set up and input devices.

Give them flexibility as much as possible while maintaining control. Don't
make every dev environment an experiment though.

------
cleverjake
Here is a wonderful presentation from the CEO of mailchimp on he he runs it
(amongst other things). May be of some help - <http://vimeo.com/34081566>

~~~
evoltix
Great video. I really enjoyed it.

